

Hey HN: I started writing Venture Pimp to promote all our startups - markchristian

I'm running a new blog/Twitter feed called Venture Pimp. Every Monday, Wednesday, and Friday, I write about a new up-and-coming startup.<p>The blog has two purposes: 
1. It lets interested folks find out about fun new things as soon as possible.
2. It can help promote new startups.<p>I've been interested in hearing about new startups for ages, but it was only once I moved towards making my own startups that I started getting interested in promoting them.<p>Anyway, it's sometimes hard to find out about things when they're brand new, so I thought I'd openly ask for submissions. Check it out at http://venturepimp.com, and if you've got a new startup, I'd love to hear about it -- just send a message to @venturepimp on Twitter.
======
pedalpete
I definitely think there is a market, as TC has diversified into more of a
tech/business blog that includes some start-up stuff.

I think the ability to comment on start-ups would be great, and maybe get more
editorial with your writing style.

Take a look at some of the start-up entries on TC and see which ones have more
comments, and maybe the writing style will tip you off on what is drawing
people in.

Also, take a look at Killerstartups.com. Your site seems more similar to them
at the moment. Their visits are huge, I suspect due to good seo, but
personally, I'm not drawn to their site. I don't find the quality of the
content very good.

~~~
markchristian
Agree, Killer Startups seems to be just carpetbombing with absolutely every
new startup. I want VP to be the really interesting stuff; if I don't want to
use a site, and can't imagine anyone I know using it, I'm not interested in
writing about it.

------
markchristian
Clickable links: <http://venturepimp.com/> <http://twitter.com/venturepimp>

~~~
chime
When you review a startup, do you get in touch with the founders? I think a
neat feature would be to link to the founders own blogs too. Often I find that
for interesting startups, the founder's blog is even more so.

~~~
markchristian
Although VP is a blog, I feel like the main show is the Twitter feed. So, with
that perspective on things, I always try to find their Twitter account and
link to it, so people can start following them and see what they're talking
about.

I'll start keeping an eye out for interesting blogs in the future, though.
It's a good idea.

------
kishorenc
Nice :) I would personally prefer quality rather than quantity with respect to
the no. of startups you cover. All the best.

------
dustball
Good luck with this, Mark :)

